# My Boys



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I took some pictures of my boys today, and I thought I'd share.

Sullivan 









Zeek









Gnarly


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, Sullivan looks like he's got little vampire teeth! :lol:


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

They all three are VERY cute. Your one lucky owner.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

r_k_chic47 said:


> Aww, Sullivan looks like he's got little vampire teeth! :lol:


Haha, yeah, Sully always manages to give me a smile.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE the teefs! They are all so cute.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwww Gnarly, they are adorable! I love the 'vampire' picture. I have doggy that always has the tip of her tongue stuck out of the front of her mouth.


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

They are really cute.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWW i L-O-V-E the first one withthe vampire teef! i love vampires!!! :lol: 
but they are all adorable!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :mrgreen:


----------

